

The Algorithm Behind Silicon Valley's Pied Piper is Real  - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/06/03/silicon-valley/

======
pettycashstash
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /pages/sliceofmit/2014/06/03/silicon-
valley/ on this server.

~~~
michaelcampbell
It looks like all (or at least most) of his submissions are.

